# Maglite xl50 problem



## neddy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello,
this is my first post on your forums.I have been a regular visitor to this site for a few months now and it has helped my decision to buy a couple lights.
Recently I purchased a Maglite xl50 from the U.S (I'm in Australia) and it worked fine the first day and I thought it a great piece of gear.The next day I removed the battery thing from it and then put it back along with the tail cap.
From this point on it doesn't work properly.The torch only works in high power mode and only while I hold the switch.When I release the switch it turns off.It's like gnomes have broken into my house in the night and replaced the switch to a momentary on switch.
I plan on getting it fixed under warranty.
Has anyone here had the same problem?
Thanks.


----------



## michael b (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe I have the same flashlight and have not had any problems. My son has dropped it several times on the hard floor and concrete. Aside from a few scratches, then only problem I have had was the batteries dying. I hope it isn't too much of a pain to get it replaced with your warranty. I love my mag.


----------



## user1016 (Aug 17, 2011)

michael b said:


> I believe I have the same flashlight and have not had any problems. My son has dropped it several times on the hard floor and concrete. Aside from a few scratches, then only problem I have had was the batteries dying. I hope it isn't too much of a pain to get it replaced with your warranty. I love my mag.


 
Maglite sadly does not offer their lifetime warranty to Maglites in Australia or Japan for some reason, however they offer a watered down repair service via Sheldon and Hammond which costs money.



neddy said:


> Hello,
> this is my first post on your forums.I have been a regular visitor to this site for a few months now and it has helped my decision to buy a couple lights.
> Recently I purchased a Maglite xl50 from the U.S (I'm in Australia) and it worked fine the first day and I thought it a great piece of gear.The next day I removed the battery thing from it and then put it back along with the tail cap.
> From this point on it doesn't work properly.The torch only works in high power mode and only while I hold the switch.When I release the switch it turns off.It's like gnomes have broken into my house in the night and replaced the switch to a momentary on switch.
> ...



Not had the same problem with my Maglite XL50. It's an odd problem though.

http://www.sheldonandhammond.com.au/

Give these guys a call, they do Maglite warranty/repairs in Australia, but I'm not sure if they're up with the times (ie I don't know if they know that Maglite made any other triple A flashlights other than the Solitaire). They should be able to fix it and stuff, if you send them $2 with the flashlight.


----------



## neddy (Oct 10, 2011)

I tested it with the tail cap of a similar type of torch [it doesn't fit properly] and it works.
Looks like the problem is in the switch.
Thanks for the replies.


----------

